# Forum Length..



## gobluejd (Aug 3, 2011)

Can not seem to find the option (if even exists) to lengthen the amount of posts per thread. For example I am only showing 10 posts per page. I know other forums you can change this to 50.

Is this option available for RootzWiki forums?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

gobluejd said:


> Can not seem to find the option (if even exists) to lengthen the amount of posts per thread. For example I am only showing 10 posts per page. I know other forums you can change this to 50.
> 
> Is this option available for RootzWiki forums?


This has been asked many times. (look a few pages back)... no.


----------



## gobluejd (Aug 3, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> This has been asked many times. (look a few pages back)... no.


Thanks. I did try and search and nothing came up. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

gobluejd said:


> Thanks. I did try and search and nothing came up. Appreciate the reply.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19310-is-there-a-way-to-increase-the-number-of-posts-per-page/
There's a few more


----------

